# Emaxx Kart build log. Emrax motor RMS inverter



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Well my last kart didn't meet my expectations and had thermal issues(Agni) so I am back at it again this time with liquid cooled motor and controller.

I am starting a new kart build with an Emrax 228 and a Rinehart PM100dx. The frame will be a fairly stiff 32mm shifter kart frame, that I am picking up in the next week or so. I already have the motor and controller.

For batteries I will be running 84s3p Turnigy Nanotech pack. I will be modifying my 42s5p pack and adding a few more cells, the pack has only been cycled a few times. If the kart meets my expectations then I may invest in an Enderel or similar pack.

I am currently deliberating (with myself :l) as to motor and controller location. See pic.

The kart in the pic was my first build, just using it to mock things up and get a better idea before I throw it all in Solidworks. 

Here is the debate I am having with myself: the mockup placement of the Emrax and RMS controller above the axle would be great as it would allow me to get side to side center of mass(CM) near perfect and would allow me to have the seat back 3-4 inches more than on the current kart (not much leg room). The drawback is that it would raise my CM up higher possibly causing handling issues.

The other option is what I did on my first kart which has bad side to side CM which made it corner very different into rights vs lefts. So I don't really think of that as an option.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks,
Brock


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Most important to be able to position the seat correctly to optimise handling.(not comfort !)
I would give the seat priority, then arrange the controller and battery's around that.
You know you can change right/left handling by chassis adjustments, hub length, axle position, etc etc.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Karter,

Thanks for the input. Definitely want to optimize for handling. That is why I would like to start by having proper balance. Let's say that the seat placement takes priority. There is still the same question, mount the motor to the right side of the driver, controller to the left. Then you still end up chasing a proper balance with th batteries. This is one option.

The other is the one I proposed before with motor and controller over the rear axle, raising the CM.

What do you think?

Thanks,
Brock


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thought I would toss in a couple links to spec sheets for the motor and controller, for convenience as the thread grows or for anyone unfamiliar with this setup. I will post up my wiring diagram as soon as it is done.

Emrax 228 High Voltage Combined Cooling Motor.
Max power:100kw 
Weight: 27.2 lbs (12.3kg)
 http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-228-motorsgen.html 

Rinehart Motion Systems PM100dx. PM100DX - 300Arms continuous, 160 - 360VDC.
Weight: 16.6 lbs. (7.5kg)
 http://www.rinehartmotion.com/products.html


Turnigy Nanotech 35C 5ah 6s bricks constructed into 84s3p. Batteries 350vdc fully charged (4.2 per cell) 15 ah 4.66 kWh.  http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking...gy_nano_tech_5000mah_6S_35_70C_Lipo_Pack.html


----------



## GuySmily (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

Have you made any progress on this build? We're planning on using the same motor and controller for a different kind of project. We've started testing the Rinehart already. Would love to see what you've done and hear about the build process.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

GuySmily said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you made any progress on this build? We're planning on using the same motor and controller for a different kind of project. We've started testing the Rinehart already. Would love to see what you've done and hear about the build process.


Hi guy,

I cancelled this project, motor is listed on EBay.

Thanks,
Brock


----------



## east2la (Nov 11, 2015)

Why you leave the project? Im currently working on a project like this, had it for over 2yrs now. Just did a charger for it. Im in Southern Cali too. but the build look promising. Sorry you had to let the project go.


----------

